# Acineta chrysantha



## paphjoint (Sep 16, 2007)

This is Acineta chrysantha, flowercount is a bit low but I love it just the same 

Enjoy


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

Different - I can see why you like it!
Nice photo as usual!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 16, 2007)

Really nice.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 17, 2007)

Just realised that I posted int the wrong area -- Heather can you move this thread please ?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it fragrant!?


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah a bit fragant I would say sweet campher


----------

